# Le Mans Classic in the Audi Museum Mobile



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Le Mans 24 Hours: What is surely the world's toughest and most fascinating motor racing event will be held for the 75th time in 2007. Lap after lap. Around the clock. Reason enough for the Audi museum mobile in Ingolstadt to dedicate a special exhibition entitled "24 heures" to the legend that is Le Mans from 1 March to 17 June 2007. Audi has won this spectacular long-distance race on six occasions.
* Full Story *


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Le Mans Classic in the Audi Museum Mobile ([email protected])*

I wonder if there will be photos from this event. And not just the Audi/Bentley/VAG vehicles.


----------

